# Wig



## Madhouse (May 16, 2010)

I had a wig made out of bum hair , but I hated it because it kept blowing off.


----------



## Sugarbum (May 16, 2010)

hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2010)

adds new meaning to blowing in the wind!


----------



## Laura22 (May 18, 2010)

Am I really immature because that literally made me LOL?


----------



## HelenP (May 18, 2010)

Pmsl.  You can't beat schoolboy humour.  That joke will make every male in my family laff !!

xx


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2010)

LOL very good


----------

